# TURTLE river cooter



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

IF ANY ONE HAS A TURTLE COULD U PM ME WHAT U FEED THEM ON AND HOW TO VAIRY THEIR DIET AS THE PET SHOP GAVE ME BLOOD WORMS AND WHEN I AM READING UP ON WEBSITES THEY ALL SAY DIF THINGS _ASUSUAL _many thanks :notworthy:


----------

